# 1080P/24 -- EDID -- The real deal



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

There has been a lot of debate as to the ability of Dish software to determine if a given set meets the 1080P/24 qualification or not.

This thread is in a effort to provide a means to verify if a given HDTV set is capable of 1080P/24 or not.

I know my Philips 47" 1080p LCD Monitor 47pfl7422d/37 is able to handle 1080P/24. I also know that the Dish HDMI test in the DIAG/INFO-2 section does not include any 1080P formats as supported, only up to 1080I.

So let's look at the EDID information and see what we have.

A PC with a HDMI connection is required. The software to read and display the EDID is shown in this document.

To determine if a set is 1080P/24 capable the software should do a EDID inquiry of you HDTV.

There are several ways to determine the state of the EDID.

We can for example connect a PC system using HDMI and probe the EDID information.

To do this we are going to use two separate programs.


EDIDViewerV200 
http://www.eldim.fr/products/display-controller/fpdlite/fpdlite-free-tools

Monitor Asset Manager 2.2 
http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/moninfo.shtm

If you want to know for sure that your set is capable of running 1080P/24 then you should be able to run the same program from you PC via HDMI and note the results.

My 'Philips 47" 1080p LCD Monitor 47pfl7422d/37 ( via HDMI )' report follows.
Notes the video formats supported include:
1920x1080p @ 59.94/60Hz
1920x1080p @ 23.97/24Hz
1920x1080p @ 29.97/30Hz

EDID Information
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_display_identification_data

The HDMI EDID INFO-2 block on the Dish Network Diagnostic page for my VIP622 does not show any 1080p supported formats. Now it may be that they only show the first few lines, I don't know.

What I do know is I can set my PC HDMI to 1080p/24 and my LCD shows 1080P when I check it. I also know the EDID block shows I support 1080P/24 as well as several other formats.

When the Pay-Per-View Events for 1080P came out I passed the test.
The new free Beast thing... I got 1080i.

Monitor Asset Manager 2.2
http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/moninfo.shtm

```
Monitor Asset Manager Report, generated 1/25/2009 (6.0.6001)
Copyright (c) 1995-2008, EnTech Taiwan.
---------------------------

Hardware data
  BUS_SLOT = PCI00000.PCI00004.PCI00008.PCI0000C.PCI00010.PCI00014.PCI00018.PCI0001C
  00000000 = 59561002.22300006.06000000.00000000.00000000.00000000.00000000.E0000004
  00000020 = 597A1002.00100507.06040000.00010010.00000000.00000000.00010100.20009181
  00000030 = 597C1002.00100507.06040000.00010010.00000000.00000000.00020200.2000A1A1
  00000038 = 597D1002.00100507.06040000.00010010.00000000.00000000.00030300.2000C1B1
  00000048 = 597E1002.00100506.06040000.00010010.00000000.00000000.00040400.200001F1
  00000058 = 59801002.00100507.06040000.00010010.00000000.00000000.00050500.2000D1D1
  00000090 = 43801002.02300107.01018F00.00004010.00007001.00006001.00005001.00004001
  00000098 = 43871002.02A00116.0C031000.00804010.F7AFE000.00000000.00000000.00000000
  000000A0 = 43851002.02300403.0C050014.00800000.00000B01.00000000.00000000.00000000
  000000A1 = 438C1002.02200005.01018A00.00000000.00000001.00000001.00000001.00000001
  000000A2 = 43831002.04100006.04030000.00004010.F7AF4004.00000000.00000000.00000000
  000000A3 = 438D1002.0220000F.06010000.00800000.00000000.00000000.00000000.00000000
  000000A4 = 43841002.02A00507.06040100.00814000.00000000.00000000.40060600.2280E0E0
  000000C0 = 12001022.00100000.06000000.00800000.00000000.00000000.00000000.00000000
  000000C1 = 12011022.00000000.06000000.00800000.00000000.00000000.00000000.00000000
  000000C2 = 12021022.00000000.06000000.00800000.00000000.00000000.00000000.00000000
  000000C3 = 12031022.00100000.06000000.00800000.00000000.00000000.00000000.00000000
  000000C4 = 12041022.00000000.06000000.00800000.00000000.00000000.00000000.00000000
  00000100 = 612111AB.00100107.01048FB1.00000010.00009801.00009401.00009001.00008801
  00000200 = 436411AB.00100107.02000012.00000010.F7CFC004.00000000.0000A801.00000000
  00000300 = 612111AB.00100107.01048FB2.00000010.0000C801.0000C401.0000C001.0000B801
  00000400 = 001C168C.00100146.02000001.00000010.F7EF0004.00000000.00000000.00000000
  00000500 = 94421002.00100507.03000000.00800010.D000000C.00000000.F7FF0004.00000000
  00000501 = AA301002.00100106.04030000.00800010.F7FEC004.00000000.00000000.00000000
  00000628 = 00051102.02100107.04010000.00004010.0000E801.FEA00004.00000000.F8000004
  00000640 = 581111C1.02900116.0C001070.00004010.FE9FF000.00000000.00000000.00000000
  --------
  01030000 = 00FFFFFF.FFFFFF00.410C0000.01010101.01110103.80402478.0AE692A3.544A9926
  00000020 = 0F4A4C21.08008BC0.01010101.01010101.01010101.0101023A.80187138.2D40582C
  00000040 = 45008068.2100001E.011D803E.73382D40.7E2C4580.80682100.001E0000.00FC0050
  00000060 = 68696C69.70732046.54560A20.000000FD.003A3E0F.460F000A.20202020.20200183
  01030100 = 020323F1.4A102022.05040302.07060129.091F0715.07501907.86830100.0065030C
  00000020 = 00300001.1D801871.1C162058.2C250080.68210000.9E011D00.7251D01E.206E2855
  00000040 = 00806821.00001E8C.0AD08A20.E02D1010.3E960080.68210000.188C0AD0.8A20E02D
  00000060 = 10103E96.00902C11.00001800.00000000.00000000.00000000.00000000.000000AB
  01040000 = 00FFFFFF.FFFFFF00.10AC10A0.53504D30.1C0F0103.80342178.EEEE50A3.544C9B26
  00000020 = 0F5054A5.4B008180.A940714F.B3000101.01010101.0101283C.80A070B0.23403020
  00000040 = 36000744.2100001A.000000FF.00543631.33333537.37304D50.53200000.00FC0044
  00000060 = 454C4C20.32343035.4650570A.000000FD.00384C1E.5111000A.20202020.202000E6

---------------------------

Monitor #1 [Real-time 0x0031]
  Model name............... Philips FTV
  Manufacturer............. Philips
  Plug and Play ID......... PHL0000
  Serial number............ n/a
  Manufacture date......... 2007, ISO week 1
  -------------------------
  EDID revision............ 1.3
  Input signal type........ Digital
  Color bit depth.......... Undefined
  Display type............. RGB color
  Screen size.............. 640 x 360 mm (28.9 in)
  Power management......... Not supported
  Extension blocs.......... 1 (CEA-EXT)
  -------------------------
  DDC/CI................... Not supported

Color characteristics
  Default color space...... Non-sRGB
  Display gamma............ 2.20
  Red chromaticity......... Rx 0.640 - Ry 0.330
  Green chromaticity....... Gx 0.290 - Gy 0.600
  Blue chromaticity........ Bx 0.150 - By 0.060
  White point (default).... Wx 0.289 - Wy 0.299
  Additional descriptors... None

Timing characteristics
  Horizontal scan range.... 15-70kHz
  Vertical scan range...... 58-62Hz
  Video bandwidth.......... 150MHz
  CVT standard............. Not supported
  GTF standard............. Not supported
  Additional descriptors... None
  Preferred timing......... Yes
  Native/preferred timing.. 1920x1080p at 60Hz (16:9)
    Modeline............... "1920x1080" 148.500 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync
  Detailed timing #1....... [B]1920x1080p at 24Hz (16:9)[/B]
    Modeline............... "1920x1080" 74.250 1920 2558 2602 2750 1080 1116 1121 1125 +hsync +vsync

Standard timings supported
     640 x  480p at  60Hz - IBM VGA
     800 x  600p at  60Hz - VESA
    1024 x  768p at  60Hz - VESA
    1360 x  765p at  60Hz - VESA STD

EIA/CEA-861 Information
  Revision number.......... 3
  DTV underscan............ Supported
  Basic audio.............. Supported
  YCbCr 4:4:4.............. Supported
  YCbCr 4:2:2.............. Supported
  YCbCr 4:2:2.............. Supported
  Native formats........... 1
  Detailed timing #1....... 1920x1080i at 60Hz (16:9)
    Modeline............... "1920x1080" 74.250 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1094 1124 interlace +hsync +vsync
  Detailed timing #2....... 1280x720p at 60Hz (16:9)
    Modeline............... "1280x720" 74.250 1280 1390 1430 1650 720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync
  Detailed timing #3....... 720x480p at 60Hz (16:9)
    Modeline............... "720x480" 27.000 720 736 798 858 480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync
  Detailed timing #4....... 720x480p at 60Hz (4:3)
    Modeline............... "720x480" 27.000 720 736 798 858 480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync

CE video data (timings supported)
    1920 x 1080p at  60Hz - HDTV (16:9, 1:1)
    1920 x 1080p at  24Hz - HDTV (16:9, 1:1)
    1920 x 1080p at  30Hz - HDTV (16:9, 1:1)
    1920 x 1080i at  60Hz - HDTV (16:9, 1:1)
    1280 x  720p at  60Hz - HDTV (16:9, 1:1)
     720 x  480p at  60Hz - EDTV (16:9, 32:27)
     720 x  480p at  60Hz - EDTV (4:3, 8:9)
     720 x  480i at  60Hz - Doublescan (16:9, 32:27)
     720 x  480i at  60Hz - Doublescan (4:3, 8:9)
     640 x  480p at  60Hz - Default (4:3, 1:1)
    NB: NTSC refresh rate = (Hz*1000)/1001

CE audio data (formats supported)
  LPCM    2-channel, 16/20/24 bit depths at 32/44/48/88/96 kHz
  AC-3    6-channel,  640k max. bit rate at 32/44/48 kHz
  MPEG1   2-channel, 1072k max. bit rate at 32/44/48 kHz

CE speaker allocation data
  Channel configuration.... 2.0
  Front left/right......... Yes
  Front LFE................ No
  Front center............. No
  Rear left/right.......... No
  Rear center.............. No
  Front left/right center.. No
  Rear left/right center... No
  Rear LFE................. No

CE vendor specific data (VSDB)
  IEEE registration number. 0x000C03
  CEC physical address..... 0.3.0.0
  Maximum TMDS clock....... 165MHz

Report information
  Date generated........... 1/25/2009
  Software revision........ 2.20.0.779
  Raw data................. 00,FF,FF,FF,FF,FF,FF,00,41,0C,00,00,01,01,01,01,01,11,01,03,80,40,24,78,0A,E6,92,A3,54,4A,99,26,
  ......................... 0F,4A,4C,21,08,00,8B,C0,01,01,01,01,01,01,01,01,01,01,01,01,01,01,02,3A,80,18,71,38,2D,40,58,2C,
  ......................... 45,00,80,68,21,00,00,1E,01,1D,80,3E,73,38,2D,40,7E,2C,45,80,80,68,21,00,00,1E,00,00,00,FC,00,50,
  ......................... 68,69,6C,69,70,73,20,46,54,56,0A,20,00,00,00,FD,00,3A,3E,0F,46,0F,00,0A,20,20,20,20,20,20,01,83,
  ......................... 02,03,23,F1,4A,10,20,22,05,04,03,02,07,06,01,29,09,1F,07,15,07,50,19,07,86,83,01,00,00,65,03,0C,
  ......................... 00,30,00,01,1D,80,18,71,1C,16,20,58,2C,25,00,80,68,21,00,00,9E,01,1D,00,72,51,D0,1E,20,6E,28,55,
  ......................... 00,80,68,21,00,00,1E,8C,0A,D0,8A,20,E0,2D,10,10,3E,96,00,80,68,21,00,00,18,8C,0A,D0,8A,20,E0,2D,
  ......................... 10,10,3E,96,00,90,2C,11,00,00,18,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,AB
```
Another EDID program: EDIDViewerV200

http://www.eldim.fr/products/display-controller/fpdlite/fpdlite-free-tools


```
EDID ( Extended Display Identification Data) Report


Vendor/Product Identification:

	Monitor Name : 	Philips FTV
	Monitor Serial Number : 	
	Manufacturer Name : 	Philips Consumer Electronics Co.
	Product Id : 	0
	Serial Number : 	16843009
	Week Of Manufacture : 	1
	Year Of Manufacture : 	2007
	EDIDVersion : 	V1.3
	Number Of Extension Flag : 	1

Display parameters:

	Video Input Definition : 	Digital Signal
	DFP1X Compatible Interface : 	False
	Max Horizontal Image Size : 	640 mm
	Max Vertical Image Size : 	360 mm
	Max Display Size : 	28.9 Inches

Power Management and Features:

	Standby : 	Not Supported
	Suspend : 	Not Supported
	ActiveOff : 	Not Supported
	Video Input : 	1
	sRGB Default ColorSpace : 	False
	Default GTF : 	Not Supported
	Prefered Timing Mode : 	True

Gamma/Color and Etablished Timings:

	Display Gamma : 	2.2
	Red : 	x = 0.64 - y = 0.33
	Green : 	x = 0.29 - y = 0.6
	Blue : 	x = 0.15 - y = 0.06
	White : 	x = 0.289 - y = 0.299

	Etablished Timings : 	
		800 x 600 @ 60Hz (VESA)
		640 x 480 @ 60Hz (IBM, VGA)
		1024 x 768 @ 60Hz (VESA)

	Display Type : 	RGB Color Display

Standard Timing:


	Standard Timings n°	1
	X Resolution : 	1360
	Y Resolution : 	765
	Vertical Frequency : 	60

Preferred Detailed Timing:

	Pixel Clock : 	148.5 Mhz

	Horizontal Active : 	1920 pixels
	Horizontal Blanking : 	280 pixels
	Horizontal Sync Offset : 	88 pixels
	Horizontal Sync Pulse Width : 	44 pixels
	Horizontal Border : 	0 pixels
	Horizontal Size : 	640 mm

	Vertical Active : 	1080 lines
	Vertical Blanking : 	45 lines
	Vertical Sync Offset : 	4 lines
	Vertical Sync Pulse Width : 	5 lines
	Vertical Border : 	0 lines

	Vertical Size : 	360 mm

	Input Type : 	Digital Separate
	Interlaced : 	False
	VerticalPolarity : 	True
	HorizontalPolarity : 	True

Detailed Timing #2:

	Pixel Clock : 	74.25 Mhz

	Horizontal Active : 	1920 pixels
	Horizontal Blanking : 	830 pixels
	Horizontal Sync Offset : 	638 pixels
	Horizontal Sync Pulse Width : 	44 pixels
	Horizontal Border : 	0 pixels
	Horizontal Size : 	640 mm

	Vertical Active : 	1080 lines
	Vertical Blanking : 	45 lines
	Vertical Sync Offset : 	4 lines
	Vertical Sync Pulse Width : 	5 lines
	Vertical Border : 	0 lines
	Vertical Size : 	360 mm

	Input Type : 	Digital Separate
	Interlaced : 	False
	VerticalPolarity : 	True
	HorizontalPolarity : 	True

Monitor Range Limit:

	Maximum Vertical Frequency : 	62 Hz
	Minimum Vertical Frequency : 	58 Hz
	Maximum Horizontal Frequency : 	70 KHz
	Minimum Horizontal Frequency : 	15 KHz
	Maximum Pixel Clock : 	150 MHz

Stereo Display:

	Stereo Display : 	Normal display (no stereo)

RAW Data:

0x00	 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 41 0C 00 00 01 01 01 01	.ÿÿÿÿÿÿ.A.......
0x10	 01 11 01 03 80 40 24 78 0A E6 92 A3 54 4A 99 26	[email protected]$x.æ?£TJ?&
0x20	 0F 4A 4C 21 08 00 8B C0 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	.JL!..?À........
0x30	 01 01 01 01 01 01 02 3A 80 18 71 38 2D 40 58 2C	.......:[email protected],
0x40	 45 00 80 68 21 00 00 1E 01 1D 80 3E 73 38 2D 40	E.?h!.....?>[email protected]
0x50	 7E 2C 45 80 80 68 21 00 00 1E 00 00 00 FC 00 50	~,E??h!......ü.P
0x60	 68 69 6C 69 70 73 20 46 54 56 0A 20 00 00 00 FD	hilips FTV. ...ý
0x70	 00 3A 3E 0F 46 0F 00 0A 20 20 20 20 20 20 01 83	.:>.F...      .?





EDID EXTENSION : EIA/CEA-861

Information:

	Version Number : 	3

DTV Monitor Support:

	Under Scan : 	Supported
	Basic Audio : 	Supported
	YCbCr 4:4:4 : 	Supported
	YCbCr 4:2:2 : 	Supported
	Number of native Formats : 	1

Video Short Description:

	Video Formats :	
		1920x1080p @ 59.94/60Hz
		[B]1920x1080p @ 23.97/24Hz[/B]
		1920x1080p @ 29.97/30Hz
		1920x1080i @ 59.94/60Hz
		1280x720p @ 59.94/60Hz
		720x480p @ 59.94/60Hz-W
		720x480p @ 59.94/60Hz
		720(1440)x480i @ 59.94/60Hz-W
		720(1440)x480i @ 59.94/60Hz
		640x480p @ 60Hz

Detailed Timing #1:

	Pixel Clock : 	74.25 Mhz

	Horizontal Active : 	1920 pixels
	Horizontal Blanking : 	280 pixels
	Horizontal Sync Offset : 	88 pixels
	Horizontal Sync Pulse Width : 	44 pixels
	Horizontal Border : 	0 pixels
	Horizontal Size : 	640 mm

	Vertical Active : 	540 lines
	Vertical Blanking : 	22 lines
	Vertical Sync Offset : 	2 lines
	Vertical Sync Pulse Width : 	5 lines
	Vertical Border : 	0 lines
	Vertical Size : 	360 mm

	Input Type : 	Digital Separate
	Interlaced : 	True
	VerticalPolarity : 	True
	HorizontalPolarity : 	True

Detailed Timing #2:

	Pixel Clock : 	74.25 Mhz

	Horizontal Active : 	1280 pixels
	Horizontal Blanking : 	370 pixels
	Horizontal Sync Offset : 	110 pixels
	Horizontal Sync Pulse Width : 	40 pixels
	Horizontal Border : 	0 pixels
	Horizontal Size : 	640 mm

	Vertical Active : 	720 lines
	Vertical Blanking : 	30 lines
	Vertical Sync Offset : 	5 lines
	Vertical Sync Pulse Width : 	5 lines
	Vertical Border : 	0 lines
	Vertical Size : 	360 mm

	Input Type : 	Digital Separate
	Interlaced : 	False
	VerticalPolarity : 	True
	HorizontalPolarity : 	True

Detailed Timing #3:

	Pixel Clock : 	27 Mhz

	Horizontal Active : 	720 pixels
	Horizontal Blanking : 	138 pixels
	Horizontal Sync Offset : 	16 pixels
	Horizontal Sync Pulse Width : 	62 pixels
	Horizontal Border : 	0 pixels
	Horizontal Size : 	640 mm

	Vertical Active : 	480 lines
	Vertical Blanking : 	45 lines
	Vertical Sync Offset : 	9 lines
	Vertical Sync Pulse Width : 	6 lines
	Vertical Border : 	0 lines
	Vertical Size : 	360 mm

	Input Type : 	Digital Separate
	Interlaced : 	False
	VerticalPolarity : 	False
	HorizontalPolarity : 	False

Detailed Timing #4:

	Pixel Clock : 	27 Mhz

	Horizontal Active : 	720 pixels
	Horizontal Blanking : 	138 pixels
	Horizontal Sync Offset : 	16 pixels
	Horizontal Sync Pulse Width : 	62 pixels
	Horizontal Border : 	0 pixels
	Horizontal Size : 	400 mm

	Vertical Active : 	480 lines
	Vertical Blanking : 	45 lines
	Vertical Sync Offset : 	9 lines
	Vertical Sync Pulse Width : 	6 lines
	Vertical Border : 	0 lines
	Vertical Size : 	300 mm

	Input Type : 	Digital Separate
	Interlaced : 	False
	VerticalPolarity : 	False
	HorizontalPolarity : 	False

Vendor Specific Data Block (VSDB):

	24-bit IEEE Registration Indentifier :	0xC03
	Physical address :	3.0.0.0
	Support_Al (ACP & ISRx packets) :	True

RAW Data:

0x80	 02 03 23 F1 4A 10 20 22 05 04 03 02 07 06 01 29	..#ñJ. ".......)
0x90	 09 1F 07 15 07 50 19 07 86 83 01 00 00 65 03 0C	.....P..??...e..
0xA0	 00 30 00 01 1D 80 18 71 1C 16 20 58 2C 25 00 80	.0...?.q.. X,%.?
0xB0	 68 21 00 00 9E 01 1D 00 72 51 D0 1E 20 6E 28 55	h!..?...rQÐ. n(U
0xC0	 00 80 68 21 00 00 1E 8C 0A D0 8A 20 E0 2D 10 10	.?h!...?.Ð? à-..
0xD0	 3E 96 00 80 68 21 00 00 18 8C 0A D0 8A 20 E0 2D	>?.?h!...?.Ð? à-
0xE0	 10 10 3E 96 00 90 2C 11 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 00	..>?.,.........
0xF0	 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00	................
```
So if anyone else is having problem with 1080P give the method a try and post your results.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a PC with an HD capable HDMI output video card; I'll try to attach it to my TV sometime and run the test, unfortunately it's in my office and not that easy a move.

That's some interesting stuff... I know both my receiver and TV support 24fps, but I'd love to see the data.


----------



## mzta9 (Jan 12, 2008)

It looks like my Toshiba set is capable of 1080p in these three formats:

1920x1080p @ 59.94/60Hz (Native)
1920x1080p @ 23.97/24Hz
1920x1080p @ 29.97/30Hz


I am wondering why there is not anything in the results about 120Hz though, as it is advertised as such. Can anyone shed any light on that?

As a side note to grog, my set did display 1080p on "The Beast" download but it did not seem as sharp as I remember "I Am Legend" a while back. I did not get Dish's test for either show, they just started playing.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I did open a thread about collecting EDID info to help Dish/DTV fix their problem with 1080p24 test, but it didn't get enough interest.
Ppl are too lazy for this type of help ! 

BTW, videocards with DVI interface giving EDID info too.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=137532


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

mzta9 said:


> I am wondering why there is not anything in the results about 120Hz though, as it is advertised as such. Can anyone shed any light on that?


dont worry I dont think any of the 120hz tv take 120hz as input. I would guess they figure there is no 120hz inputs (minus a PC).


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

mzta9 said:


> It looks like my Toshiba set is capable of 1080p in these three formats:
> 
> 1920x1080p @ 59.94/60Hz (Native)
> 1920x1080p @ 23.97/24Hz
> ...


There is a difference between refresh rate (120Hz in your case) and frame rate of the input. If your TV is accepting a 24FPS input it has two options: 1) Display it at 24FPS (not all sets can do this, even if they accept the input) or 2) Do a 3:2 pulldown and convert it to a frame rate it does support (60 or 120 is common in LCD IIRC). How well any set can do these will determine what works best with it and how good it looks with film based content like BD.

There is no existing spec for 1080P/120 so I don't think it would report it.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

A 120Hz set doesn't have to do the 3:2 pulldown as it is a multiple of 24. But some still do a 3:2 pulldown to convert to 60Hz before multipling to 120Hz.


----------



## mzta9 (Jan 12, 2008)

bobukcat said:


> There is a difference between refresh rate (120Hz in your case) and frame rate of the input. If your TV is accepting a 24FPS input it has two options: 1) Display it at 24FPS (not all sets can do this, even if they accept the input) or 2) Do a 3:2 pulldown and convert it to a frame rate it does support (60 or 120 is common in LCD IIRC). How well any set can do these will determine what works best with it and how good it looks with film based content like BD.
> 
> There is no existing spec for 1080P/120 so I don't think it would report it.


OK, I get it. Is there any way to tell if a TV is displaying 24FPS or performing a 3:2 pulldown conversion?

Also wondering why I don't see Dish's pass/fail test...maybe because my TV is displaying at 24FPS and the test occurs but passes instantly?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

mzta9 said:


> OK, I get it. Is there any way to tell if a TV is displaying 24FPS or performing a 3:2 pulldown conversion?
> 
> Also wondering why I don't see Dish's pass/fail test...maybe because my TV is displaying at 24FPS and the test occurs but passes instantly?


think there is a thread on avsforums that tell which tv do 3:2 pulldown conversion properly

if you are talking about the beast download , I never get the test screen and my tv supports 24fps and I get 1080i.


----------



## mzta9 (Jan 12, 2008)

Jeff_DML said:


> if you are talking about the beast download , I never get the test screen and my tv supports 24fps and I get 1080i.


Weird. My TV reports 1080p on The Beast and also when I rented I Am Legend, but never got the test on either.


----------

